# Topics > Holograms >  HoloTube, interactive presentation station, Exhibitry.com, Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

exhibitry.com

youtube.com/channel/UCPmmPSNc7K3EdX3w-xRLPvg

facebook.com/Exhibitrycom-789213901233288

twitter.com/exhibitry

linkedin.com/company/exhibitry-com

President and CEO - Tracy Evans

----------


## Airicist

HoloTube interactive holograms

Nov 22, 2017




> HoloTube is part interactive presentation station, part magic trick. A touch screen allows customers to manipulate a variety of holographic imagery, video, animation and product simulations at the touch of a finger. They can explore, and even operate, a holographic simulation of your product, or interact with your holographic host.

----------

